# Sig M11 A1



## Paul1954 (Mar 6, 2013)

I just purchased a 9mm Sig M11 A1 at my local Gander Mtn. Store. I have been around long guns all my life, I am 58, but not too many handguns. Until now I have been limited to a Rugar single six .22 pistol. I decided I wanted something with more hitting power and this gun just felt so good in my hands from the first time handling it. It has balance like none other I tried and isn't too large to carry concealed. Can anyone here give me any advice or comments on shooting and carrying this gun? At what distance should I concentrate on shooting at the range? Is one brand of ammo better than any other for this gun? Thanks in advance for any advice you can provide me.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

As far as range distances go, we used to shoot from 1 yd. up to 25 yds. The 1 yd. distance involved a quick draw and shooting from just above the hip with the grip touching your lower abdomen. Such a distance in quite common for LE and bad guy encounters. 

If you can get comfortable and accurate from about the 15 yd. line, that's a good start. From 25 yrds. you're looking for good solid center-mass hits. 

As far as ways of carrying go, there's a ton of different holster styles and types of material to be looked at. That's gonna have to be your personal preference.

As far as 9mm ammo goes, my agency used Remington Golden-Sabre, but I don't recall the actual grain. If you stick to a major brand of ammo, you'll be fine. For personal defense, buy the premium stuff. It's money well spent.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Paul1954 said:


> I just purchased a 9mm Sig M11 A1 at my local Gander Mtn. Store. I have been around long guns all my life, I am 58, but not too many handguns. Until now I have been limited to a Rugar single six .22 pistol. I decided I wanted something with more hitting power and this gun just felt so good in my hands from the first time handling it. It has balance like none other I tried and isn't too large to carry concealed. Can anyone here give me any advice or comments on shooting and carrying this gun? At what distance should I concentrate on shooting at the range? Is one brand of ammo better than any other for this gun? Thanks in advance for any advice you can provide me.


That's a nice gun, great choice, try an inside the waistband for maximum concealment


----------

